# Dacia Duster Could be Sold in North America as a Nissan



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Rumors that the Dacia Duster could be sold as a Renault have been floating around ever since the vehicle's launch at the Geneva Auto Show last year, but now comes word that it may also be sold as a Nissan – in markets where Renault doesn't have a significant presence. "In a market where Nissan had a presence and Renault didn't, it would be a possibility," said a company insider to AutoCar. And the most notable of those markets is North America.

For those not familiar with the model, or the brand, the Duster is the first SUV build by Dacia – a sub-brand of Renault (which owns Nissan). It is built in Dacia's home-market of Romania.

Nissan already has a rather significant crossover and SUV presence in North America and has just added the Juke to that list. The Duster, however, is a true SUV with an optional 4×4 system and real off-road capability. In Europe it is offered with a diesel powerplant only making 105-hp and 266 ft-lbs of torque. And while the Nissan SUV lineup is quite full already, the Duster could fit in under the current Xterra model and really take the fight to Jeep.

More: *Dacia Duster Could be Sold in North America as a Nissan* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## rrebeccag460 (May 28, 2010)

The new Dacia Duster SUV could be marketed as a Nissan, according to a Renault insider quoted by Autocar.

The car is mainly sold with the Dacia logo, but on certain markets it will wear the Renault badge. A Nissan-badged Duster could also be possible, unless market conditions put multiple versions of the car against each other.

The Renault-Nissan insider told Autocar that the Romanian-built compact SUV could also be badged as a Nissan, if the conditions were right. "In a market where Nissan had a presence and Renault didn't, it would be a possibility. That's assuming we had the spare production capacity," the source was quoted as saying by Autocar.


----------

